# Can I play movies on the DSi XL via the SD card slot?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been thinking about purchasing the Nintendo DSi XL for a while now, but I was wondering, can I play films via the SD Card slot in the machine? Preferably I would like this to be answered by someone who owns a DSi or a DSi XL. Thank you!

And please no answers saying that the 3DS makes the XL obsolete, since I have no interest in the 3DS.

____________________









Cool link


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, that would be fine. I have a DSi XL....I think. I will have to look.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang on Roy. I can call you Roy can't I? I have to find a pen so I can write your last name down. It's an odd name. You wouldn't be from Pakistan would you?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I see your from California. Geeze, that's worse than Pakistan.

Well, I'm gonna have to get rid of ya. Not because you're from California, but because your post is not related to big game and you put it in the Big Game section.

If you come back, I recommend posting up in the Recipes section, no one goes there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we could use a little diversity in here to play some big games in the big game section. I fixed the hyperlink to be a more outdoor related site,


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://r4town.com/pages/dsi-card.html

Now back to our regular schedualled programming...

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe he wants to watch his latest MossBack hunting video on the little gaming thingy. 

Here is one for you. The other day my two year old daughter wanted to watch a movie on "Daddy's big TV." So I got Bambi out. We snuggled in the chair and enjoyed the movie time, father and daughter. When it was done, we got out the Nintendo Wii and I put in Cabelas Big Game hunter. I held her as we shot deer after deer. Yea, it was some seriously good parenting! "Get one Daddy! Get that one!"


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't really think this is a question of "CAN I" plays movies on the DSI XL but rather it's a "SHOULD I" question. Really it's about your personal ethics and what you do when nobody else is watching. I personally wouldn't do it but that's mainly because I have no idea what a DSi XL is. Heck I don't even own a TV with an HDMI connection. 

In the end I think it's important that everyone interested in "Big Game" stick together. We shouldn't divide ourselves, there's enough anti-gamers fighting us that we don't need to fight each other. I personally stick with the original nintendo......but if you want to use a new school boat anchor 3DS I can respect that........

I am sorry, I am confused....what was the question?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's a woman, running a cover for PETA.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think we could use a little diversity in here to play some big games in the big game section. I fixed the hyperlink to be a more outdoor related site,


That's funny, few here would click on a hyperlink anyway.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, maybe he's on to something!! Forget the guzzlers, waterholes, apples and salt blocks! Just set up a video system with batteries or a quiet generator and play some sweet, loving wild animal movies! That oughta draw a big crowd of deer, elk, moose, antelope, etc, and maybe even a bear, cougar, or coyote or two. Especially, once they find out it's free! Then all you have to do is coordinate your shot with the loud music, laughter, or cheering. But whatever you do, DON"T play Mossback videos! I've discovered those darn animals are smart enough already!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> I don't really think this is a question of "CAN I" plays movies on the DSI XL but rather it's a "SHOULD I" question. Really it's about your personal ethics and what you do when nobody else is watching.


Oh please. Let's be honest, a lot of people on here are going to say they wouldn't, but they do daily! I've got no problem saying that if I were presented with the opportunity, I would not feel bad about doing it, JMHO. :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys wouldnt believe how many movies I have on my phone right now... lolz. I usually rack up around 13gigs of data usage a month ^.^


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I must be behind times. I just got a big screen tv and it looks like the new fad is now going smaller. :lol: I also don't even know what a nintendo is. :shock: 

I would probably get a headache watching a movie on such a small screen but out of curiosity how do you download them anyways. Are they free or do you have a movie expense? Can you watch hunting movies on your phone?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Well... that was odd!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I must be behind times. I just got a big screen tv and it looks like the new fad is now going smaller. :lol: I also don't even know what a nintendo is. :shock:
> 
> I would probably get a headache watching a movie on such a small screen but out of curiosity how do you download them anyways. Are they free or do you have a movie expense? Can you watch hunting movies on your phone?


I have no idea if you can watch hunting movies on a phone. I do know my grandkids play a hunting game on my phone, some duck shoot thing.

My phone plan is 2 gig. I think that is smaller than my frog gig which is 5 foot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I can put anything I want on my phone. Home movies, real movies, hunting movies.... youtube movies, it plays all types of media. I usually copy an entire TV series on as well for kicks. I set the phone in a charging dock at work and just let it play while I work. I listen more than watch usually. At home almost all our movies are digital now, over 1,500 stored on the computer. Disk based media like DVDs or BluRays are old news now. Just buy a couple wireless media players and they can stream any movie to any tv instantly.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have no idea if you can watch hunting movies on a phone. I do know my grandkids play a hunting game on my phone, some duck shoot thing.
> 
> My phone plan is 2 gig. I think that is smaller than my frog gig which is 5 foot.


I aint for sure, but you might be comparing apples with crabapples on that one. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last time I used a frog gig i poked a hole in the toe of my waders (true story). Stupid carp!


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats your fault for not using the right equipment. You should have been using a carp gig like shaun Larsen is using in this photo. -_O-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I can put anything I want on my phone. Home movies, real movies, hunting movies.... youtube movies, it plays all types of media. I usually copy an entire TV series on as well for kicks. I set the phone in a charging dock at work and just let it play while I work. I listen more than watch usually. At home almost all our movies are digital now, over 1,500 stored on the computer. Disk based media like DVDs or BluRays are old news now. Just buy a couple wireless media players and they can stream any movie to any tv instantly.
> 
> -DallanC


What's it cost to download the movies or stream them? Like i said i'm falling behind times it sounds like. i just bought a blueray disk for christmas last year and from what your saying its already outdated. That sucks!

Its hard keeping up with the Joneses on my budget. Im always a dollar short and a day late.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a software on my computer, that will convert from DVD to a format that can be viewed on a mobile devise. I put the DVD in my computer and run the movie through the software and then can import it to my iPod in iTunes. A normal length movie uses about 1/2 gig of memory. I have several dozen I've converted and rotate them through. My two year old loves watching different cartoons I've put on the iPod when we drive around town or go to store. 

If you haven't done it yet - streaming or downloading movies is the way to go. I just plug my lap top to the TV and will stream through Amazon. Through Amazon, you can buy a movie for around $10, or rent it for a month for anywhere from $1 to $3. Its really pretty slick. We also did Netflix through our Wii for a while. It is only $8/month. For that, you get unlimited views of TV shows, movies, some sports stuff, etc... Selection is good, not great. We cancelled Netflix after about 3 months due to lack of selection for family friendly stuff.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

it is hard to find family friendly stuff on the tube now days. We do try and limit the stuff we watch as well in our family. Well everything except MMA fights lol. Thats one of my weaknesses!


----------

